# Please publish headtube lengths!



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

For the most part, the bikesdirect and motobecane websites don't include headtuble length in their geometry charts. (One LeChamp Ti chart includes it, http://motobecane.com/titaniumroad_geo.html, but that's the only one I could find.)

Headtube length is a pretty big part of the fit equation, and since these bikes are primarily sold online, that's key information that should be included in these charts. 

Re-doing the websites would take some work - perhaps the specs could be posted in this thread or in a sticky?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Team Track can be found on Fuji's website. Size 54 has a 11.9cm headtube. 

I think the size 56 LeChampion CF has a 13cm headtube. Tonka, what does your 54 have?


----------



## stickney (Jul 28, 2005)

I sent an email inquiry to them and received a response via email.

For the Moto TI CX in size 61 I was told it was 180 mm.

I haven't measured it.


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a Fantom Cross Team Ti 58cm frame. According to a junky ruler, my headtube is about 5 9/16 in. (141mm)


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

58cm Super Strada (Sprint, Vent Noir, etc.) has a 13cm headtube.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

i have emailed them and just requested lengths, got responses within 24-48 hours usually


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Ahh, the mystery of why they're cheap is FINALLY solved!!


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's some more from BD in case anyone was interested:
Century CF 58cm - 180mm
Century CF 61cm - 200mm
Lechampion CF 58cm - 180mm


----------

